# Sharks in the bay or sound in Navarre ?



## CCC

I have never heard mention, does this happen ? Here in Navarre do sharks ever show up in the sound or east bay ???????


----------



## Speckulator

Why wouldn't they????? It's saltwater!!!!!! WOW!!!!!!!

George


----------



## CCC

Well that answers it then, just as common occurence as in the gulf, thanks I was just wondering.


----------



## specslayer

umm well since bulls have been caught all the way up in illinois im pretty shure they can handle the sound or bay...jmo though


----------



## CCC

Ok, maybe I should rephrase, HOW COMMON IS IT ??????? Is it rare ? I knew that it was POSSIBLE just wondering if it is a common occurence.


----------



## P-cola_Native

Yes it is common. Anything from small juveniles up to big bull sharks should bea common.

I see sharks all the time while crabbing the flats and barsin Pensacola bay.


----------



## Sea Monkey

The OLE Mr. Teeth. Sure sharks arein the area asked about. Summertime they are most frequent. If there is any bait , there will be sharks located somewhere in the same waters.


----------



## fwbfishhead

last year i cought a 3 foot black tip right acroos from hurlburt field in the sound on a live mullet fishing for trout/ redfish. and thats not the only one i have ever seen or herd of


----------



## jt

i hooked a similiar size black tip on the rinky dink thing they call liza jackson park dock.


----------



## Funman

i have caught alot of sharks in east bay and even up the river where lots of fresh water fish live. This was a bull shark that i caught in the river, in the bay iv caught mostly black tip sharks.


----------



## BentStraight

I was wading the grass flats east of what is now Portofino years ago and had a 5 footercruise upshowing too much interest in my stringer of trout. I don't know what kind it was, but,I slapped my rod at him a few times and got out of there, now I fish from a boat.


----------



## -- Saints Domination --

> *BentStraight (3/30/2009)* I was wading the grass flats east of what is now Portofino years ago and had a 5 footercruise upshowing too much interest in my stringer of trout. I don't know what kind it was, but,I slapped my rod at him a few times and got out of there, now I fish from a boat.




Damn...good thing i carry an 8 gauge with me when i wade...


----------



## chasintales

I hooked about a five foot Bull shark at the Navarre bridge last year. It was in early May while I was trout fishing. Got him up to the boat and saw what it was, then cut the line. He is still out there somewhere....

CHris


----------



## khorn

I see them quite frequently from the causeway. I usually trout fish there, or use to anyway. I tried casting to a 4-5 foot blacktip at the southern most bridge a couple of years ago. It was actually pretty cool watching it cruise the flat. Didn't get it though. I didn't have enough rod.


----------



## S.Watson

very common in spring an summer months. we stayed on the old drive on side{gulf breeze}during the summer months due to the snot grass in the gulf an we did good.so the fish were there then just as they are now.an also 2 years ago my friend Buddy caught a pup hammerhead while red fishing using a mullet head at Grassy Point which is part of Blackwater bay


----------



## JoeZ

I see plenty wade fishing Naval Live Oaks as well as further east in the sound.

Big ones too. 7+


----------



## reelthrill

I see sharks fairly frequently off the two Navarre bridges. I have seen some pretty good size bull sharks and a decent hammerhead.


----------



## reefdonkey

Biggest shark i have ever caught was right before Ivan on 3-mile bridge. It was a bull shark that weight about 200lbs. Hooked it around big hump in the middle and landed it at the small hump on the gulf breeze side. We woke a bunch of people up going down the bridge fighting that fish. You couldnt pay me to swim in the bay at night during the full moon. Also, last year in North Escambia bay i had a 3ft black tip destroy a skitterwalk on top water. Though it was a huge red until the dorsal came out of the water. Wouldnt had been such a big deal but i was wading at the time and was about waste deep in water. He eventually broke me off but there was definitely some back peddling towards the shore. So yes, there are many sharks on the bay. 





Nick


----------



## CCC

Nice, and all I have been worried about while wade fishing was rays, now I have to look out for jaws too. :reallycrying


----------



## sandphlea

Might want to check how many attacks there have been in the area. To my knowledge it is almost none! You are not what they are looking to eat, not even close!


----------



## JoeZ

If you string your fish, leave a long line and make sure it's not too securely attached to you.

Worst case, you lose the fish -- which is all Jaws wants anyway.


----------



## Chris V

I start fishing for them in the bays starting late may. I fish the local bays in O.B. like Bayou St. John, Terry's cove and cotton bayou. No need to chum, just get some fresh baits like ladyfish, blues, mackeral, or stingrays. We mostly fish from docks setting as many as 6 baits at a time.One night 2 summers ago we hooked up to 4 at once, losing one and landing the other 3 which were all around 150-250lbs. The biggest I've caught in the bay so far was a bull we estimated at around 400lbs.

They are there and are very reliable to target.


----------



## Sailor50

Not in the sound, but in Cinco Bayou in Ft Walton a few years ago


----------



## Jasooon

Sharks are alot more common in the bay/sound/river than people think. I caught a 41" black tip ON TOPWATER on the eastern shore of Escambia right before the new bridge. He almost came completely out of the water. Probably the most exciting thing ever. Caught a 3 foot bullshark in Blackwater bay on live finger mullet. Ive also seen what looked to be a 5-6 foot bull wrecking a school of mullet in about 3 feet of water just to the right of Bob sikes. They're everywhere.


----------



## pj920

I had a spinner shark breach by my boat in catfish basin last summer. Pretty awesome to see. That was the second shark I saw in their over the summer.


----------



## Jighead

Tunapopper,

Are you just free swimming bait live, butterflied, or ?. Do you find them crusing the channel?


----------



## Chris V

You find them both in the channel and out but the best spots are generally off the main channel. Water depth doesn't seem to matter much but we usually stay in 6-10ft. of water. We generally free line butterflied baits with no weight as well as a couple under balloons. My favorite bait is a live stingray with a wing cut off under a balloon but keeping rays alive is sometimes quite a hassle. We keep the reels in freespool with the clicker on and will let the shark run for up to a minute before setting the hook. I use 12/0 wide gap circles on heavy single strand or medium (275-400lb.)cable leaders.


----------

